# Positive ID?



## hoof (May 15, 2009)

I found a picture somewhere that looked identical to this bike, and it was listed as a 1959 Rollfast.  What do you think?










Thanks,
CHAZ


----------



## JR'S MONARK (May 15, 2009)

I don't know middleweights very well...  But I do know that that is a Firsetone 500... and Firestone would switch manufacturers in an effort to have the next up and coming style bike with their name on it.


----------



## Parker (May 16, 2009)

I think that's a Murray made bike. The fork plates and sprocket give it away. It will probably look similar to JC higgins bikes too.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 25, 2009)

If you look closely at that sprocket, the first ring of cutouts around the crank arm are triangular. That, and the way the cantilever tubes join the 'hoop' of the rear stays id this as made by Snyder, whose main brand name was Rollfast. Murray's sprocket is very similar, but has oval cutouts on ALL the rows. Also, on pp121-2 of Evolution of the Bicycle Vol 1, shows a '59 Firestone ad showing Snyder built bikes, however, the tank bikes shown have a straight bar frame w/a full tank. This 500 may be a couple years newer. Sometime in the early-mid 60s, Firestone switched to AMF built bikes as shown on another thread here.


----------



## roadmaster (Jul 23, 2009)

yeah, definatly a hp snyder made bike.  they also made bikes under the names hawthorne and rollfast, as previously said.  nice bike.


----------



## hoof (Jul 25, 2009)

Great info, Thanks!
CHAZ


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 13, 2009)

This isn't the Firestone version, but it's definitely a Rollfast. Kenny.


----------

